# Red leaf plum tree problem



## puchinelli (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi,

Just noticed my red plum trees have whitish/gray spots all over their bark. :msp_ohmy: 

Is anyone familiar with this situation?

Please help.

Puchinelli


----------



## Urban Forester (Jun 11, 2011)

White/gray spots could be a harmless (symbiotic) fungus called lectin or it could indicate the presence of 2 or 3 types of scale (sucking) insects (pests) that are known to "inhabit" plums. It really depends on the size of the spots. Pictures would help.


----------

